# Can we flush cat poo??



## slavetorobbie (Apr 22, 2010)

I am trying to think of the best way to dispose of my kitten's poo as it can't be left in our bin as even in a nappy bag it starts to smell. I live in a flat and do not have an outside bin either, so was wondering if it is ok to flush in the toilet if there's no litter with it?


----------



## Bellini (Mar 30, 2009)

it's fine - I also have flushing litter (paper based) which is v handy.


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

slavetorobbie said:


> I am trying to think of the best way to dispose of my kitten's poo as it can't be left in our bin as even in a nappy bag it starts to smell. I live in a flat and do not have an outside bin either, so was wondering if it is ok to flush in the toilet if there's no litter with it?


I dont understand - how can there be no litter with it??

I would be v careful re flushing - if its literally just the poop then yes thats ok but if there is any litter, even flushable, can accumulate and block a toilet. A friend of mine had flushable litter and ended up with a v expensive plumbing bill when her toilet became blocked from flushing the kitties poopy litter down the loo!

We put ours in an outside bin - not that it smells cos they eat a raw diet... Is there no way you could get an outside bin? We had one when we lived in an tiny flat - it was a bit of a pain to make regular trips to it i spose. Mind you we used to hang a bag outside the window and pop the nappy bags into the bag during the day and then take it to the bin on our way out in the morning... just an idea!


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

She probably scoops out the solids. I do the same and wrap it in a bit of toilet roll and flush it with no problems.


----------



## slavetorobbie (Apr 22, 2010)

The Twins said:


> I dont understand - how can there be no litter with it??
> 
> I would be v careful re flushing - if its literally just the poop then yes thats ok but if there is any litter, even flushable, can accumulate and block a toilet. A friend of mine had flushable litter and ended up with a v expensive plumbing bill when her toilet became blocked from flushing the kitties poopy litter down the loo!
> 
> We put ours in an outside bin - not that it smells cos they eat a raw diet... Is there no way you could get an outside bin? We had one when we lived in an tiny flat - it was a bit of a pain to make regular trips to it i spose. Mind you we used to hang a bag outside the window and pop the nappy bags into the bag during the day and then take it to the bin on our way out in the morning... just an idea!


I meant once it's taken out of the litter tray and sieved with the scooper. There's no way I could get an outside bin but the bag out of the window isn't a bad idea!


----------



## francham (Apr 27, 2010)

I do that I scoop then flush with no probs


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

I flush ours down the loo


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

I never thought of doing this. Good plan though.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

I keep my litter tray in the bathroom and always pick out poo and flush it! I have for years and never ever had a problem. When you think of what else gets flushed away **thinks back to hazy nights in uni**, I really doubt a little kitten poo would pose too much of a problem. It's just poo ... Not even poo with loo roll ... I say "flush!!!!"


----------



## Becksie (Sep 24, 2008)

My litter tray lives in downstairs toilet so always gets flushed, never had any problems. I am going to try and toilet train next!


----------



## francham (Apr 27, 2010)

I have to flush the cat poo with paper to get it to go down cos it floats lol


----------



## Masiey1 (Apr 17, 2010)

i flush my kittens poo down the loo never had any problems


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

If you don't want to flush try this
Litter Locker II at zooplus 
I live in a upper floor flat and love this it keeps the smells in litter locker and with two cats and clumping litter only needs emptying about once a week, no problems with bugs as its all sealed in unit. its very similer to a nappy bin.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

i've always flushed with no problems.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

forgot to mention earlier, dont under any circumstances flush clumping litter!! never ends well lol!!


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Im confused! Why would flushing cat poo down the loo be a problem when human poo is fine? Its what its for :confused1:


----------



## Spollak77 (Jun 19, 2014)

I use wood pellets in my litters and I bag my cat poos and saw dust in sealed plastic bags and put in the rubbish bin.

"EPA brochures and a variety of other publications say you can flush it down the toilet, minus the litter. However, research suggests that the eggs of Toxoplasma gondii, a parasite found in cat poop, may survive the wastewater treatment process and contaminate waterways. While Toxoplasma rarely affects healthy people, it can cause defects and brain damage in babies whose mothers were exposed when pregnant. Brain disease can also develop in people with compromised immune systems. In addition, Toxoplasma has been shown to harm sea otters and may affect other wildlife as well. As the eggs can last for up to a year in soil, burying cat poop is also problematic. For this reason, researchers working in the field recommend keeping cats indoors and disposing of waste and litter in the trash in sealed plastic bags."


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

This thread is over 4 years old!!!!! :blink::blink:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

The joy of the search function


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

I tried flushing GG and it left a gelatinous mess in the bottom of the loo. Imagine the job I had clearing it! It smelled dreadful too because I had flushed it just before going away for a weekend so it had time to mature.  That was both poo and wee clumps and it was well sifted.. I wonder if I just flushed the poo lumps would that work? I've just ordered a jumbo litter box because my two are getting big and weeing on the ends of the box so I was planning on putting the old one in the bathroom where flushing would be very handy.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jellypi3 said:


> The joy of the search function


Never get tired of talking about poo!!!!!


----------



## Spollak77 (Jun 19, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> This thread is over 4 years old!!!!! :blink::blink:


And your point is? Is this thread obsolete or active?


----------

